# Wet/Dry Filter for FW 75



## dp0350 (Mar 31, 2007)

I am thinking about making a wetdry filter for a 75g tank. I would like bioballs, sponges, carbon, heat, aeration and possibly UV. Does anyone have any plans or pictures of a similar setup? I would put the UV inline after the filter but the UV can only handle up to 200gph and this filter would have to pump well over that.


----------



## Mr.Todd (Mar 8, 2007)

Do you just want to create a sump setup or are you looking to build some kind of canister?

If you just want a sump setup just google it "DIY sump tank" or just "sump tank." 

There are lots of different ways to put them together...


----------



## dp0350 (Mar 31, 2007)

*sump*

Just a sump


----------

